# Close Call



## BHTX936 (Aug 14, 2010)

Couldn't figure out where to post this but this happened near our house earlier today:

http://i-dineout.com/pages2010/Durham.8.14.2010.html


----------



## tree md (Aug 14, 2010)

Sorry the woman was hurt but that is Darwinism at it's finest.


----------



## JimiLL (Aug 15, 2010)

Who lays in bed with their wife to discuss lunch??

I say nooner


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow. Like md, I feel bad for the injured woman but there's a whole lot of stupid going on around that accident. The ladder, the religious nut, the HO in bed under the tree, the piss poor equipment and obvious lack of professionalism with whoever was hired. Sometimes, you gotta wonder what the hell they expected to happen.


----------



## oldirty (Aug 15, 2010)

lol


----------



## oldirty (Aug 15, 2010)

not tree related but still worthy of the lol.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AeoOR_NWHyo


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 15, 2010)

oldirty said:


> not tree related but still worthy of the lol.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AeoOR_NWHyo



Well, lets just hope his injuries aren't so severe that they hinder his dance moves in the long term..


----------



## oldirty (Aug 15, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Well, lets just hope his injuries aren't so severe that they hinder his dance moves in the long term..



pretty sure that ice cream truck going to help in the long run with his "pimp limp".


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 15, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Well, lets just hope his injuries aren't so severe that they hinder his dance moves in the long term..



Funny. I was thinking the exact opposite. lol I'm really thankful for stupid people and video cameras. They bring so much joy to a condescending ####### like myself.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Aug 15, 2010)

oldirty said:


> pretty sure that ice cream truck going to help in the long run with his "pimp limp".



Pimp limp. Nice.


----------



## fishercat (Aug 16, 2010)

*looks like the driver.............*

of the Ice Cream Truck didn't even slow down. Wish I could rep him!

Gives a hole new meaning to the Good Humor Man.


----------

